# Firefox - Taskleiste nicht verwendbar



## Rafi (17. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe mir gerade den Firefox installiert und es geht auch alles bestens, bis auf das, dass die Taskleiste nicht verwendbar ist, wenn man im Firefox surft.
D.h. man muss um z.b. in den schon geöffneten Windows Media Player zu kommen, ALT-TAB drücken bis man im WMP ist.

Ist das normal oder haut da nur bei mir was nicht hin
Wenn's normal ist:
Gibts dafür eine Erweiterung?  

Danke im Vorraus!

Rafi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Nee, normal ist das nicht.
Normalerweise sollte die Taskleiste ganz normal weiter funktionieren.


----------



## Rafi (17. Januar 2005)

OK. Danke erstmal!

Ist es normal, dass Firefox erst funktioniert, wenn man ihn öffnet, minimiert und dann wiederherstellt? Schätz mal auch nicht 

Ist es normal, dass in der Taskleiste 2 Fenster (im Moment z.b. tutorials.de und NetscapeDispatchWind) offen sind?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

Das ist alles nicht normal.
Bin auch grad mit dem Firefox drin, und alles ist bestens.
Funktioniert sofort, zeigt nur einen Eintrag pro Fenster in der Taskleiste, also alles bestens.


----------

